# VERY bored dog while recovering from a leg injury, mind game ideas?



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey guys!!!
I haven't been here for a while... wow.
Anyway,
Phoenix and I were doing our usual backyard agility, and he was in top form. I had him do one final jump, this one on top of our dirt mound where we keep our garden dirt. He has been doing this same thing since he was very young, but this time he hit it poorly, and plowed into it shoulders first. I thought he broke something at first, but nope, just strained. He has been under strict rest, and golly gee! He is not happy about it. I have had to work all weekend, so I haven't been able to do much, but I was just wondering if you guys had any games you play with your dogs that require no physical activity. I give him kongs full of yummy stuff, when he is in the kennel, but he gets bored with them after a while.
Any thoughts would be appreciated!!!!
Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have used some of these with Titan

Interactive Dog Toys | Dog Puzzle Toys - Dog.com

he like the puzzle toys to find treats and we have had the puzzle box and squirrel tree too. 


Is he allowed to walk around at all??? Like even slowly around the house? If he can, maybe a scent game? That would tire his brain out pretty quick after a few finds.


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

For the first few days he would not put ANY weight on it, at all, but he is starting to heal, so I'll do the scent game a bit today, it's one of his favorites! Thanks a lot!! I like those!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Stuffed kongs, marrow bones, beef tendons - I would freeze all treats to make them last longer.

Simple things like taking a muffin tin, put treats in it and cover with toys like tennis balls which fit perfectly over the holes. Working on long down stays. Does your dog like massages? Whenever I saw Delgado getting fidgety after his neuter I would call him up on the couch and have him lie beside me and he would get a nice massage which totally relaxed him.

One of our favourite games is the cup game, the same game humans play but modified slightly for dogs. Get three or four plastic cups and place a treat under one, switch them around a few times and have the dog indicate the cup the treat is under. Most dogs pick this up very quickly and since it can be done lying down there's really no effort on the dog's part

Pretty much any scent game works the mind with little physical activity if confined to a small area.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Something I have noticed with Germans is that something as simple as talking to them is engaging and causing them to think. They try so very hard to be "on it" when it comes to their humans simple interaction is stimulating for them.

Teach left vs. right, real easy and a great trick to showoff with.
I taught my old guy to growl on command. A play growl is always great to hear.
I taught my Mal to speak(well, she had a bark command when I got her), but I added an extra twist and shaped a volume aspect. She would go from growl to all out roar. Again a great party-piece.
Sit and talk, just jabber about your day and whatnot. Inspect paws and poke around. It's so easy to make a bonded GSD happy, all ya have to do really is be there.


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!! I have used Kings full of delicious (gross) things, but he is the least food-motivated dog I have ever met. food just doesn't interested him. He is a ball boy, LOVES a tennis ball. I do the find it game, the shell game, and anything else I can think of. I took him swimming today (but the lakes up here are so stinkin cold he went in and came out. Quickly.
I'm going to try some of these ideas, they're very good! Any more????
Thanks guys!


----------

